# 2006



## dhatwood (Nov 26, 2007)

did audi sell the allroad in 2006 here in the states? in a 6 speed as well?
does anyone know?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I believe 2005 was the last year.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

'05 was the last year. 6spd was available w 2.7t only.


----------

